# Tertiary temptation



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I've read this link Tertiary Temptation
and find it very interesting, even though I could use more information ....

I've read that some people had difficulties with finding their type because they were "caught in a loop of" using their tertiary function and having weakly developed auxiliary functions.... 
do you think it's possible that people appear as different types from what they are due to this?
how would an INFP caught in a Si-loop appear? Or an INTP? Or ISFP?


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

I believe one of the setbacks in developing your tertiary function is indeed succumbing to "Tertiary Temptation."

The more you utilize your tertiary function in a weakened state or in a means beyond your current capability, the more prone you are to the mishaps associated with its use. But, this is the only way to strengthen it.


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Hmm very intriguing and interesting. I think I suffer from this, my "Ni" is pretty suckish as it comes out when I'm stressed out/depressed. Thanks for the post :happy:.


----------



## PhotoGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

I feel myself getting stuck in Ti/Ni loops quite often if I am bored (especially) or stressed. Eventually my Se wakes me up and says "hello, quit dreaming about the future, there's nothing you can do about it _now_ (and you know things will change between now and then anyway), so just go with the flow". I can relate to this a lot. Interesting read.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I also get into a NiTi-loop when I'm stressed or depressed as well....it leads nowhere and is even more depressing.... interesting that so many of you can relate to this :shocked:.....


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

In a FiSi loop, an INFP will get stuck in a particular thought or event and replay it over and over, trying to analyze it and try to find some missing piece or meaning that was overlooked (regardless if there was or not). INTPs go through a similar process with TiSi. 

It loops because there is no extraverted function to add new information. It's a temptation because as introverts, the itroverted processes are more familiar and comfortable to use. Same in reverse for extraverts.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I don't know what my type is, so I can't really say much. But....

Tertiary Fe (ExTP): "I'll lay a guilt trip on this guy, tell him all I've done for him and suggest that the next time he's in a tough spot, he might need my help. Well, hmm, ok, I'll be all friendly. I'll smile, tell him I like him, what a great guy he is. Well, hmm, that's not working, either. Ok, I'll make him look bad in the eyes of his friends." 

Tertiary Te (ExFP): "Unfair!! I have to stick to my guns, I will not be bullied or cheated. Any number of authorities agree with me. All my friends agree with me. Everyone can see that my response is directly mandated by the situation: anything else would be irresponsible. These facts absolutely settle the matter, and there is no point in looking at it any further." 


Those two sound like things I would say when I got too bored, angry, upset, whatever. The others, not so much. The one that sounds like the one I've used the most in those situations is Tertiary Fe.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

That sounds possibly like something that happens to me I think...So as an ENFP, what would a NE/TE loop look like? (I'm still learning about the functions and trying to get a handle on how they translate)


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

I couldn't really relate to the body of the comments at the other end of the original link, but Psilo's description of the recursive, circular analysis that can sometimes click in following some stressfull event, makes sense. Two introverted functions, blind to the outer world, endlessly revisiting the same data, in the hope of making something different from it. Is this in any way similar to the 'ear-worm' effect, when a tune or a song gets stuck on an endless loop in your head? I haven't read a lot of MBTI but I do recall Linda Berens stating that the inferior functions can never be 'stregthened', they're congenitally weak, in effect, because they reside in parts of the brain with lower neuron density, poorer blood supply etc. Trying to strengthen inferior functions will end in tears, according to this school of thought. 

Certainly some descriptions of "INFP under stress" appear to be descriptions of vastly inferior Te trying, and failing, to get a grip on a situation. 

INFP Profile
*Extraverted Thinking*

The INFP may turn to inferior extraverted Thinking for help in focusing on externals and for closure. INFPs can even masquerade in their ESTJ business suit, but not without expending considerable energy. The inferior, problematic nature of Extraverted Thinking is its lack of context and proportion. * Single impersonal facts may loom large or attain higher priority than more salient principles which are all but overlooked.*

--- Definitely. This is my indicator that things are going wrong, and it's time to withdraw and recoup.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Great post, I agree with your thoughts. I'm sure I find myself wallowing in my Ti all the time out of perceived necessity.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking back at my past... My Te was late to develop, my Fi early. I can see now that most of my problems in life were related to NiFi looping... funny how I fought against coming off as a robot and instead forced myself further into introversion. ahahahaha (that is my hollow morbid laugh, not sarcasm or anything like that)


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> I've read this link Tertiary Temptation
> and find it very interesting, even though I could use more information ....
> 
> I've read that some people had difficulties with finding their type because they were "caught in a loop of" using their tertiary function and having weakly developed auxiliary functions....
> ...


YES! YES and YES! ... well No an infp wouldn't look like an INTP if caught in Si. 

Let's take a look....

INFP= Fi Ne Si Te 

alright so if an INFP were stuck in Si ... they would most likely look like either an ESTJ or an ISTJ .... depending on the functions being used more. 

ISTJ=Si Te Fi Ne 

INFP's usually get stuck in Te however rather than Si. I notice that the inferior function seems to be more accented in types than the tertiary. Accented meaning.... the inferior seems stronger than the tertiary. 

I like to think of it like 4 cupcakes getting poored on by icing. They are in a line. If you turn around all four cupcakes then the fourth cupcake gets more icing than the third. This is shadow function type stuff. 

HOWEVER 

If one were to mature in a natural way.... the icing would be poored on in a linear fashion. Rather than swtiching the cupcakes.... the icing would be moving. The icing would go on the 1st then 2nd then 3rd then fourth. That's the healthy way to get to Te .... at least this is my theory.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

If I get tempted by my own tertiary function, then it is all the time. It's no wonder I thought I was once an INTP.


----------

